# FS: dwarf tiger lotus, bulbitis, stargrass



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

nymphaea lotus (dwarf tiger lotus) - daughter plants with 3-5 leaves, some at the water's surface (my tank is 24in tall) - $4 each - 2 available
heteranthera zosterifolia - 10-15 stems @ $3.25 / bunch
bulbitis heudelotii - almost at the top of my tank, 3 inch rhizome - $8.25 - 2 or 3 available

non CC paypal preferred, money order will work too. shipping is $5.00

picture is more than a month old, but just so you have an idea


----------

